# Schrift wie Zahnpasta aus der Tube



## rumpelgitti (4. November 2005)

Hallo ich suche dringend eine Tutorial zum Erstellen einer Schrift, die aussehen soll, wie Zahnpasta oder besser noch Mayonaise aus der Tube.

Diese Schrift benötige ich für den Titel eines Plakates, welches sich auf "Rut und wiess" (also Mayonaise und Ketschup) bezieht.
Ich bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar.

Eure Rumpelgitti


----------



## German (4. November 2005)

Schriftzug mit Pfadtool erstellen, 
dabei beachten dass genügend Abstand an Tangenten besteht
bei Kreuzungen wirds schwierig, da brauchst du für den oberen eigenen Pfad/Ebene
Pfadkontur füllen mit Pinsel geeigneter Stärke
Ebenenstile "Abgeflachte Kante innen", "Schlagschatten"
Mit leerer Ebene auf eine verbinden
Mühsam die Enden bearbeiten.

Viel einfacher und realistischer:
Nimm ein weisses Tuch schreib mit Ketschup und Mayo drauf und fotografier es


----------



## mogmog (4. November 2005)

suchst du nur eine schrifttype?
1001freefonts 

oder wie ich eine schrift gestalte die am ende 3D aussieht wie mit der Zahnpastatube geschrieben.

grüße


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2005)

Hai,

mach eine Mischung aus den vorherigen Antworten    :

Such dir eine Schreibschrift, oder eine möglichst runde Schrift.
Ebenenstil abgeflachte Kante und Relief und evtl. noch eine Verlaufsüberlagerung.

Ciao Stefan


----------

